# Looking for a new 9mm



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking for opinions on a 9mm for carry.The 6 rds of .380 i carry now just doesnt instill too much confidence, but it is better than nothing. Would like 10 or 12 rounds. Compact or sub compact. Any suggestions? Dont wanna break the bank. I was eyeballing the sig p250 sub compact. Any one have one and can give a non biased review? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

S&W m&p 9mm compact or shield. Shield is 8+1 compact is 12+1


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Sigs are nice. I have 4. The one I carry the most is the P226. The P250 I believe is a D/A only. If you're o.k. with that I'd say go for it. :good:


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

<---- Opens the can of worms.... haha, I'm a fan of the baby Glocks personally. I've also got a Taurus PT111 that was my EDC till I got the Glock 27 (.40). 

I looked into the P250 a couple years ago because I liked the idea that you pretty much got 2 guns for the price of 1. It was like a unicorn though and no one had any available. I heard there were a few issues with the frame but I never looked further to see if they were substantiated. I don't think they really caught on so they may be tough to get a hold of now too.


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ty all for the input


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

i have ruger sr9c. Great gun. Very accurate and reasonable priced


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah i have an sr9 that i carried like once or twice. But it was just way too big. With any luck i can offload that at the gun show this weekend and put the $ towards a new one. I love the way it fits my hand but its just not practical to carry. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Consider the Beretta Nano. Its noticeably more sleek than the Shield. Its made to conceal with its smooth sides, lower profile sights, and thinner frame. 8 rd magazines are available. Oh and its a Beretta.  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

i carried a Kel-tec P-11 for a long time. Loved it. 10 rd mag. Safe trigger pull. many accessories for it available. In Oct you could get one for about $300. Now...?? No idea.


----------



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

Hand down Beretta PX Storm Compact or Full depending on your pref. I have both, extremely accurate and low recoil on both. May not like the weight though, seems to be the only complaint from anyone who has one after they shot mine.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

I also have the PX compact and full F model. I do prefer to carry them when I can get away with it. They are both full width guns which drove me to the Nano. You cant go wrong either way.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

don't have original recpt but was inexpensive compared to others and has functioned well at the range....


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I gave alot of thought to my concealed carry gun and ended up spending more than I wanted but I bought and carry now for several years a Kahr PM9. It is a great gun and I am sure it will be my carry gun forever. I have a glock 19, springfield micro 45, S&W 3913 that on occasion I carry also but 99o/o of the time it is the Kahr. My advise would be to go to a major gun store find the gun you like the most and spend the money it only bites you once. And don't buy a Taurus.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

You have allot of options, but honestly a great all round 9mm is the Glock 19. Glocks are a proven gun. IF your going to use it primarily as your ccw then i would go with a kahr arms cw9, kel-tech pf9, or something of that size. It really just depends on how much you want to spend. Once you figure that out go to the gun counter and physically feel all the guns in your price range. If you find a couple that you really like but still are not sure, go to the range, rent the ones you like and shoot them. That will make sure you get what you really want for the money you want to spend.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I personally didn't like my kahr cw. I think the S&W m&p shield is a much better gun for basically the same price considering it come with 2 mags. They are almost exactly the same size as well as the shield is a hair smaller than the kahr cw.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Glock or M&P. Either one will do just fine. Buddy has both, neither has any malfunctions even shooting plain Blazer aluminum casings.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

.380 with hollow points....Im not standing in front of that with much confidence either...YIKES!

I have a Ruger LC9 that is great. Never a jam...bit stiff of a trigger but never a jam...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Something that might not break the bank would be a Springfield XD, very good gun at a affordable price.


----------

